# salon/spa in Zamalek



## lisaca (Sep 17, 2008)

I am looking for a nice hair salon/sylist in Zamalek.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Maybe you can search here: YellowPages - Egypt's Official Online Yellow Pages/Business Directory -Local Search Engine


----------

